# Montana Farm Toy show November 12, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

18th Annual Billings Farm Toy Show
Holiday Inn Trade Center
5500 Midland Rd., Billings, MT 59101
For more information, contact Lisa at 406-651-8199 or [email protected]
November 12, 2005
Saturday: 9 am - 5 pm


----------

